# Congratulations Datacan first to 2,000



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Datacan,

Let me be the first to note your passing the next level! Over 2,000 posts as of today. ;D
Your shared wisdom has always been enjoyed and there are pups out there that are living better lives because of something you posted along the way whether you know it or not.

Keep them coming.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep up the good work. I always find your posts informative and interesting.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, 2000??!!! That is great!
I for one definitely appreaciate all the advice and wisdom from you longer term members.
So a thanks from all us "newbies"


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow - 2000 posts that's amazing Datacan. Well done, I really enjoy your pearls of wisdom so keep them coming


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great forum input Datacan and very much appreciated, always a pleasure to read your posts


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YAY!! Way to go, datacan!! Always enjoy reading what you have to say!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Truth ;D

he
needs
to 
get

La.. 

He said" :-*

LOL


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations Datacan - always enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

WoW, guys… dog made me do it… I learn every day 

This is such a great forum and seeing the level of dedication and love people have toward these dogs is indeed a humbling experience for me. 
My contribution, apart from offending some, is just a drop in the bucket of wisdom the forum offers. Indeed, the forum has helped me more than I will ever be able to return.

Thank You, 
Julius


I once asked one of the old timers how they ever domesticated the Vizsla? He said "They didn't, dog was hungry and learned that by working as a team we all ate better." I forgot to ask him about the falcon, but that explains a lot.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Go you good thing!!!! I'd call you a post *****, but your stuff is always interesting and informative, so i can't!!!  Well did Julius, that's an awesome contribution to the forum.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OZ, I'm not alone, look at your post count (1999).... make it a good one 

Congrats are in order, I guess...


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW 2000 posts....Congratulaions Datacan. Really enjoy your well thought out reponses.

Now that you have 2000 posts, does that mean your going to get a sixth star? : :

Hope you do.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> OZ, I'm not alone, look at your post count (1999).... make it a good one
> 
> Congrats are in order, I guess...


**** mate........didn't even notice that myself........oops................


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Rufus said:


> WOW 2000 posts....Congratulaions Datacan. Really enjoy your well thought out reponses.
> 
> Now that you have 2000 posts, does that mean your going to get a sixth star? : :
> 
> Hope you do.


TR you deserve five stars for choosing an awesome trainer, 

All the best.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Congratulations Datacan first to 2,000; and Ozkar is there, too!!*

And congratulations to Ozkar, as well, for hitting the big "2000" post number!! You make my early mornings most enjoyable!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, big roo roo to you too Ozkar....gasbags! lol!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Congrat's Datacan, what a brilliant achievement....I am struggling to get 600 post ;D's...well done my friend.. ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well done to you both!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done both! I always look forward to reading your posts and replies


----------

